# Oblique comms source



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)

For obliques execution (centre piece type on 6x6+),

Till now I had been using my +centres alg, and just adjusting the layers of insertion and interchange.

My question is, many people use xcenter algs too for oblique (after adjusting to oblique layer).

What derivation do you prefer for oblique comms?

(I am also making an oblique sheet along will all the other UF3 and UF5 algs, with both +centres and xcentres derived comms and will be checking them, My xcenter buffer is Ubr on the 5x5, so it will be U3br for obliques, my +centre buffer is uf, so it is U3fr for obliques.

I had different paths for both piece types. I learnt U2 beginners method for xcenters in 2014, and then I learnt to do inner M2 method for +centers, so both are comms set super different for me.)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> What derivation do you prefer for oblique comms?


I'm not sure what you mean by this, but here's an alg which is probably different than most people would derive from + center algs:
[5L' 2D 5B', 2D2]


Spoiler



(It's a 2 2-cyle, that's why!)


----------

